

The Surf Office Santa Cruz: Live and Work at the Beach - codam
http://codam.io/the-surf-office-santa-cruz-live-and-work-at-the-beach/

======
metakungfu
This is awesome!

~~~
codam
Yes their concept is great, specially for digital nomads like me :)

